# grip help



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey
no one on the s&w section replied so ill try here. I got a aitweight model 438 j frame and i want a more comfy and slightly bigger or should i say longer grip.
I got wat I'm assuming is a square butt ....but will square or round either one work? Hougue or pachmayr?? Help....help. Lol. Tnx, hg


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I responded in your other thread. Closing this one.


----------

